# Paphiopedilum helenae in situ



## cxcanh (Sep 30, 2016)

Small but very nice...


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 30, 2016)

interestingly, they all look like the same clone.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 30, 2016)

Beautiful.
I always make a beeline for your new in situ posts!
Keep up the good work,
David


----------



## fibre (Sep 30, 2016)

That's what I hoped to see one time: a picture of helenae in situ.
Now you made it true. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Markhamite (Sep 30, 2016)

Very nice. I like how they are almost all lined-up in a row. Looks like one plant creeping along a crack in the rock.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 30, 2016)

This picture tells me helenae grows very simiular to most brachys.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2016)

Sweet! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks for sharing!
This is great! 

By the way, I do see some variations in the amount and distribution of the brown coloring near the lower center of the dorsal sepals on them.
After all, there are all the same species. 

They are sitting on the rock surface with little debris. canhii,henryanum, charlesworthii, emersonii...this sort of things grow like that. 

The brachy pictures I've seen seemed to be more or less buried deeper inside moss, dirt, or small rock piecese/inside crevice.


----------



## John M (Sep 30, 2016)

Wonderful....thank you for posting! Do you have any more photos; but, from a bit further back so that we can see more of the surrounding habitat? It'd be great if you could also post photos like that. Thanks very much!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 30, 2016)

Once again your photos make my day!


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 30, 2016)

I'll answers one by one latter, just a photo of whole view


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 30, 2016)

So awesome, thank you!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2016)

Amazing, indeed.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 30, 2016)

Great! but Canh has said before that he avoids posting such pictures for good reasons, which is giving clues to potential poachers.


----------



## abax (Sep 30, 2016)

Amazing photos and helenae always makes me smile. I
hope you have a looooong lens because that climb looks
a bit dangerous and very slippery.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 1, 2016)

Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 1, 2016)

Beautiful, wonderful, splendid, marvelous .... It exist not enough words to describe the wild nature beauty. Congratulations also for your work which let us 
be aware that these beauties still exists.


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 1, 2016)

How it attach to the rock


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2016)

Looks like it slips its feet into the cracks in the rock. 
This one is a beauty!


----------



## troy (Oct 1, 2016)

It's vertical rock crevice living environment looks desolate, very interesting how they live, there must be an abundant of rich runoff that washes down that rock


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 2, 2016)

The same bunch but different photo angles


----------



## Stone (Oct 2, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## fibre (Oct 2, 2016)

So interesting pictures!

Do the leaves of this trees fall in winter?
Does helenae prefer to grow south facing?


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 2, 2016)

fibre said:


> So interesting pictures!
> 
> Do the leaves of this trees fall in winter?
> Does helenae prefer to grow south facing?



It is evergreen forest, the leave from the trees always there.
It only facing to the North


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 2, 2016)

Very nice, nice finds and thanks for sharing!
It is very important to not reveal where things are; only takes one with shoveling and bag to ruin things and likely are thousands waiting in line if they knew where....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Secundino (Oct 2, 2016)

This place seems pretty well known!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 2, 2016)

a lovely bunch of brothers (or sisters)


----------



## raymond (Oct 2, 2016)

very nice


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 3, 2016)

More and more


----------



## trdyl (Oct 3, 2016)

Wonderful photos!

They are such a treat to see.


----------



## Jaljala (Oct 3, 2016)

Beautiful photographs! Thank you so much for showing us this!


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 3, 2016)

This just for fun...


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 4, 2016)

Absolutely stunning photos, thanks a lot for posting Canh !!!!! Jean


----------



## fibre (Oct 4, 2016)

magnificent!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2016)

Cool!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 4, 2016)

Thank you very much for sharing these photos! 
Would you mind if I ever include your photographs for presentation?


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 4, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Thank you very much for sharing these photos!
> Would you mind if I ever include your photographs for presentation?



You are welcome.


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm on the way to see another species now and will share all photo in coming time


----------



## Spaph (Oct 4, 2016)

Just so amazing and awesome to see!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Oct 4, 2016)

Your commitment to documenting in situ species is more than commendable.

Your contributions remind me how prescious these native species are and how much better they look in the wild, where they belong.


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 6, 2016)

Kawarthapine said:


> Your commitment to documenting in situ species is more than commendable.
> 
> Your contributions remind me how prescious these native species are and how much better they look in the wild, where they belong.





Thank you, 

Some more photo and just end for this trip and move to next species


----------



## monocotman (Oct 7, 2016)

Stunning!
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 7, 2016)

thank-you!


----------



## SlipperMatt (Oct 7, 2016)

How amazing differences could be in color inside of one spec. No doubt, stunning photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you for your nice comment.
Because of time limit in each trip so I could not manage to go dipper in forest to take photo of big bunch of flower, this is just around "out side border" only


----------

